# What's on Top Gear Tonight?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

On the next episode of Top Gear, Clarkson goes where no man in a small French hatchback has gone before, Hammond finds a novel solution to the problem of airport delays and a trio of super-fast SUVs are on and off the track.

Jeremy heads off to Belfast to give the tiny Renault Twingo 133 an extreme shakedown that involves driving deep into Belfast's new sewer system.

If you've ever been trapped for hours in an airport waiting for a flight, you've probably wondered how a journey involving jet engines can end up being so slow. Well, Hammond is setting out to prove that this needn't be the case by staging a race between some assorted runway support vehicles.

Meanwhile, Sherlock Holmes director Guy Ritchie is our star in a reasonably priced car.

Source http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/show/next_episode.shtml

Remember its on at 8 30 tonight.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds decent


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this is one where they drown the Twingo iirc


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I hope its a good un this week.


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I hope its a good un this week.


Agreed. Better than last week I hope...


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

BTCC stars driving the runway support vehicles ;-)


----------

